# Local stores to pick up random components



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys. Ever since the demise of RadioShack it has pretty much become impossible to buy electronics components locally in many places. Certainly here in Nova Scotia

Where are some good places to buy various decent quality components (1/4 jacks and plugs, solid strand wire, pots, switches, etc. ) without having to order online?

I've orders capactors from a smaller music store before, but waiting is a pain. I assume L&M would have more stuff in stock, but at a inflated price. 

Where do you go when you need to pick up a few things quickly?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Jentronics in Burnside have a decent selection of tools and components. They are good for a quick hit, but no substitute for the variety and price available on-line.


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Well DigiKey does amazing next day delivery for 8 dollars.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

TeleToons said:


> Well DigiKey does amazing next day delivery for 8 dollars.


Yep. That's how I do it. Pretty cool to live out in the boonies and have stuff in your hand by lunch the next day for 8 bucks.
No one local ever seems to have what I need, and if they bring it in for me they ding me for shipping anyway.


----------

